# Φθινοπωρινα χρωματα στη Λευκη Καβαλας βιντεο



## kostakis (Dec 7, 2020)

Καλησπερα σε ολους και υπομονη με το lock 2.
Εδω ενα βιντεακι μεσα σε φθινοπωρινα χρωματα στο
χωριο Λευκη της Καβαλας με το Tenere xt660z και την sony a7iii καμερα.
Γεφυρακια ,ρεματιες, πλατανια, αλανες και ερημα γκρεμισμενα σπιτια
στο περας της βολτας..
Εδω το βιντεο με λιγες φωτο στο τελος:


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2020)

Καλησπέρα, kostakis. Ωραίο το βίντεο.

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι. Είμαστε φόρουμ μεταφραστών, για να συζητάμε για θέματα γλώσσας και μετάφρασης. Έχουμε χώρους και για άλλα θέματα, αλλά εκεί φιλοξενούνται αποκλειστικά τα ενδιαφέροντα *των τακτικών μελών*. Αποφεύγουμε μάλιστα αναρτήσεις που μπορεί να φανούν σαν έμμεση διαφήμιση (π.χ. για μια μηχανή ή μια κάμερα).

Επίσης προσέχουμε πώς γράφουμε. Επιμένουμε, για παράδειγμα, να γράφουμε με τόνους. Και είναι χρήσιμοι οι τόνοι. Για παράδειγμα, αν δεν έβλεπα το βίντεο, δεν θα καταλάβαινα από το σημείωμά σου αν το χωριό λέγεται Λεύκη ή Λευκή. 

Προς το παρόν, δεν θα σβήσω το βίντεό σου. Αλλά θα περιμένουμε διαφορετικού είδους συμμετοχή πρώτα.


----------



## kostakis (Dec 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα, kostakis. Ωραίο το βίντεο.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι. Είμαστε φόρουμ μεταφραστών, για να συζητάμε για θέματα γλώσσας και μετάφρασης. Έχουμε χώρους και για άλλα θέματα, αλλά εκεί φιλοξενούνται αποκλειστικά τα ενδιαφέροντα *των τακτικών μελών*. Αποφεύγουμε μάλιστα αναρτήσεις που μπορεί να φανούν σαν έμμεση διαφήμιση (π.χ. για μια μηχανή ή μια κάμερα).
> 
> ...


ok !! δεν είχα ,ούτε έχω σκοπό να κάνω advertising από κάτι... 
το sharing and bonding με έκανε να κάνω το θέμα...!!


----------

